# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  طراحی آنلاین کارت ویزیت

## zibaaa

با سلام
 اگه ممکنه لینک زیر رو ببینین. یه سایتیه که به کاربرها اجازه طراحی  آنلاین کارت ویزیت رو میده. به این صورت که یه عکس برای background کار  انتخاب میشه و روی عکس امکان تایپ اطلاعات وجود داره. همچنین یک ادیتور هم  برای تغییر فونت هم در اختیارشون میذاره.همچنین میشه روی عکسی که واسه  background انتخاب شده یه عکس دیگه insert کرد و اون رو مثلا بزرگ و کوچیک و  rotate کرد و ...
http://www.vistaprint.co.uk/vp/ns/st...26GNF%3d0&rd=2
  من میخوام سایت رو با asp.net طراحی کنم.البته چون حدس زدم این امکانات  با Jquery فراهم میشه سوال رو اینجا مطرح کردم. اگه ممکنه راهنمایی کنین که  از چه تکنولوژی ای استفاده شده؟اصلا نمیدونم چطوری میشه این امکانات رو  توی سایت گذاشت و خیلی به راهنماییتون احتیاج دارم.

----------


## ahrimaneahurai

توی سورس صفحه که از جی کوئری استفاده شده بود.
اما بیشترش جاوا بود. و این کارا هم با جی کوئری و آجاکس میشه انجام داد

----------


## nuagee

امروزه داشتن کارت ویزیت قدم اول برندسازی برای تمام کسب و کارهاست؛ با این سوال ادامه دهیم “آیا تمام حجم معاملات و سود یک فروشگاه مربوط به فروش لحظه‌ای و برطرف کردن نیاز آنی مشتریان است؟” پاسخ منفی ست! بخش گسترده‌ای از معامله‌ها با گذشت زمان اتفاق می­افتند. یعنی مشتریانی که زمانی با شما آشنا شده‌­اند، در گذر زمان، در صورت نیاز به محصولات و خدمات ارائه شده‌ی شما پیدا کنند نزد شما خواهند آمد. اما چه تضمینی وجود دارد که نام شما و برندتان تا زمان نیاز در ذهن مشتریان بماند؟ قطعا نقطه‌­ی طلایی و پرسود شما آن لحظه‌ایست که مشتریان احساس نیاز به محصولات و خدمات شما را داشته باشند و در میان تمام رقیبان، نام برند شما مثل جرقه‌­ای در ذهنشان روشن شود و این جرقه را چیزی به وجود نمی­‌آورد مگر کارت ویزیت مغازه یا کسب و کار شما. این کارت تبلیغاتی دقیقا همان چیزی است که وقتی مشتری به خدمات شما نیاز دارد، نام برند شما را یادآور بوده و با ارائه اطلاعات تماس، او را تا رسیدن به نزد شما راهنمایی می­‌کند. همچنین، کارت هر فرد معرف او و کسب و کارش است. وقتی شما حضور ندارید تا خودتان را معرفی کنید و از خدماتی که ارائه می­‌دهید صحبت کنید، این ویزیت کارت شماست که دست به دست چرخیده و برایتان بازاریابی می­‌کند و تفکرات مثبتی را نسبت به شما در ذهن مشتری شکل می­‌دهد. اما اینکه مشتری ویزیت کارت شما را نگهداری کند یا نه، با خلاقیت به کار رفته در طراحی ویزیت کارت ارتباط مستقیم دارد. در واقع یک ویزیت کارت لایه باز خلاقانه می‌­تواند مشتری شما را حفظ کرده و او را به یک مشتری وفادار تبدیل کند. ولی چگونه باید کارت ویزیت مناسب مشاغل ایرانی تهیه کنیم؟ آیا این کار مستلزم صرف هزینه­‌ی زیاد است؟ نگران نباشید، ما برای کمک به شما آماده‌ایم. *ویزیت کارت PSD* با ارائه‌ی طرح لایه باز انواع کارت تبلیغاتی شیک و حرفه ای به شما امکان سفارش آنلاین کارت ویزیت را می‌دهد. همچنین می‌توانید با صرف هزینه‌­ای مناسب ویزیت کارت اختصاصی خود را سفارش دهید. شما می‌­توانید به راحتی کارت ویزیت­ رایگان را که در سایت برای انواع کسب و کارهای ایرانی وجود دارد را به صورت لایه باز دریافت کرده و با اعمال تغییرات شخصی خود، آن را شخصی سازی کرده و از آن استفاده کنید. فایل لایه باز ویزیت کارت های­ ما با استانداردی طراحی شده­‌اند که قابلیت تغییر تمامی اجزای آن وجود داشته‌باشد و هیچ نگرانی­‌ای از بابت تفاوت سلیقه­ وجود نخواهد داشت. تنها کافی است کمی زمان بگذارید و کارت‌ویزیت اختصاصی خود را به صورت فوری تهیه کنید و از آن به بعد یک بازاریاب تمام وقت در اختیار خواهید داشت.

----------


## plague

جی کوئری نسبتا کتابخونه قدیمی و ساده ای هستش ... اگه میخای چیز حرفه ای بسازی از کتابخونه های مدرن تر مثل react , vue , angular استفاده کن 
این سایته داره از react استفاده میکنه

----------

